# car search



## robertfry (Jun 23, 2009)

Good morning,

can anyone help, I have a holiday home in Pueblo Bravo, Quesada and am looking to purchase a secondhand small car, as the cost of car hire has gone through the roof. many thanks caroline


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robertfry said:


> Good morning,
> 
> can anyone help, I have a holiday home in Pueblo Bravo, Quesada and am looking to purchase a secondhand small car, as the cost of car hire has gone through the roof. many thanks caroline



Second hand car prices arent that cheap n Spain either, altho possibly with the car industry struggling that may change?? Have you asked around your neighbours in the area??? or looked on the internet??? I'm not sure we have many Quesada residents on here who could reccomend anyone????

Sorry hun, not very helpful am I :confused2:

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Two people I would most definitely recommend: 

Andrés Hermida at Framon Motors at Bigastro and Paul Garner at Crespo Motors at Elche. 
Both speak English-ish!! Andy is originally from Galicia and Paul from Brum. Andy is easier to understand!! 

Two clean guys in an otherwise muddy pond. 

I could give you plenty to avoid too!!!


----------



## robertfry (Jun 23, 2009)

hi Jo many thanks for your comments re car hire. I am pulling my hair out i have never known it to be soooooo expensive. I have been coming to spain for many years and owned my apartment for the past 5 years., it is my bolt hole away from the strains and stresses of looking after the grandchildren. What is happening in spain? I was out 6weeks ago and couldn't believe the price of everything. are the spanish trying to push the english out? I was due to fly out for 3 weeks in july but have decided to cancel my flight as the price for car hire is over £600. anyway must go husband calling for dinner........caroline


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

robertfry said:


> hi Jo many thanks for your comments re car hire. I am pulling my hair out i have never known it to be soooooo expensive. I have been coming to spain for many years and owned my apartment for the past 5 years., it is my bolt hole away from the strains and stresses of looking after the grandchildren. What is happening in spain? I was out 6weeks ago and couldn't believe the price of everything. are the spanish trying to push the english out? I was due to fly out for 3 weeks in july but have decided to cancel my flight as the price for car hire is over £600. anyway must go husband calling for dinner........caroline



I have heard that apparently at the beginning of the year when the car hire companies buy/lease their stock of cars, they reduced the ammount because they decided there was gonna be a reduction in the ammount of tourists for this summer. As a consequence, it seems that they underestimated the ammount of cars they would be needing... supply and demand has meant they could put their prices up!!!!!


Jo xxxx


----------

